# My Wife Is Going With Me



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Last night I checked to see if I was Drawn for a Deer Hunt :nanner: I was. Bad thing is two years ago I said I wouldn't put in for the Hunt again because it was too hard.

But last year I went ahead and put in, didn't get drawn but my Son did, I went as a Guide, but I still got Preference Points . My Son said he wouldn't put in again because it tore him up :shrug: Cool it isn't just me.

Told my wife I got drawn, she said she was going to set up Camp and take care of things there, plus cut Deer up if I get one. She likes going and really enjoys it even if she sleep on a Army Cot, in a cold Tent.

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Where are you going? Caney?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good for you. But I'm curious why you have to be in drawing for a deer? Here in Texas, you just go get a hunting license -- no drawing necessary. I figure I'm missing something?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

can you explain what tears you up wears you out ect...

my hunting crew is getting older , 3 over 80 with close following in the 70 , 60 , 50s 

we hunt were often 2-3 only need to get 50 yards from the truck , then take up their camp chair , my brother , a cousin in his 60s who is in good shape and I end up doing a lot of the walking 

I brought my ice fishing sled to put the deer in 5 feet long 9 inch sides 2 foot wide sturdy plastic , that makes it so much easier hauling them out and putting them in the truck , when you go to lift it is like moving a stretcher and not a limp body into the truck also no blood on the tail gait so it doesn't get hosed off and then we ride around on a wet tail gate 

mostly i feel dress and haul the majority of the deer 

anyway i want to keep it all going as long as i can for everyone , this is going to be my sons first year


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tarbe said:


> Where are you going? Caney?


Yes going to Caney Mountain.



Belfrybat said:


> Good for you. But I'm curious why you have to be in drawing for a deer? Here in Texas, you just go get a hunting license -- no drawing necessary. I figure I'm missing something?


Oh we buy Tags too for General Seasons but we put in for Special Managed Hunts in certain areas of the state.



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> can you explain what tears you up wears you out ect...
> 
> my hunting crew is getting older , 3 over 80 with close following in the 70 , 60 , 50s
> 
> ...


Hills tear us up I have pics but don't do it justice. I have a Deer Cart, it helps but once we are in there and the hunt is on we can't bring anyone that an't hunting in there to help. I did have two Guys help me get a Buck out one time.









My Dream Home



big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah share more Pics just for the heck









big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i can appreciate how pictures don't do the hills justice , i have a panoramic pic taken from when i took the family on a short hike a mile half up half down to Bald Bluff 1070 feet 

http://dnr.wi.gov/files/PDF/pubs/pr/PR0231.pdf you can see from the dnr pamphlet a picture of the hill , it doesn't look like much but from the top you can see a long ways 


can you quarter deer and haul them out in pieces on a pack board

a friend just got 4 ponies , and when i saw them my first thought was if you put a pack saddle on them how much weigh in gear could i put on them because they are small and light enough you could put 2 of them in the back of a truck if you made a proper crate and a ramp

ant way start waking every day , carry something and walk as much as you can to get in shape for it.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet for you and your wife...life is short....make the most you can from time here on earth...good luck


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

good for you that she is goin, its good to have a dragger and a skinner !:lock:

caney is some hard rock and straight up and straight down as I rember. good luck !


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

itsb said:


> good for you that she is goin, its good to have a dragger and a skinner !:lock:
> 
> caney is some hard rock and straight up and straight down as I rember. good luck !


 
Yes I was hurting from hunting Bottoms yesterday, no hills at all. My wife says remember you are drawn for Caney Mountain.

big rockpile


----------

